# 3-Word Game



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

Since I suppose this is in a conventional forum style now, we could run several of such threads? Would be nice to have a separate forum for off-topic that is not related to hosting etc though since lots of things are getting pushed into here (hosting and non-hosting related)

Starting off with...

The pony and...


----------



## mitgib (May 18, 2013)

Boltersdriveer said:


> The pony and...


bzImage were drunk


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

mitgib said:


> bzImage were drunk


So they went


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> So they went


shopping for some


----------



## Kyle (May 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> shopping for some


VPS's and then


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

Kyle said:


> VPS's and then


some new software


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> some new software


and got arrested


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

they then had


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

a wild orgy


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

at manndude's house


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

and the pony


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

passed out cold


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2013)

> The pony and bzImage were drunk so they went shopping for some VPS's and then some new software and got arrested they then had a wild orgy at manndude's house and the pony passed out cold
> 
> *when the police*


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

came in force


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

and punched him

edit @NICK PUT IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

in the taint


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

causing him too (to)


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 18, 2013)

Then out of


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

Mun said:


> causing him too (to)


bleed blood bloodily


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> bleed blood bloodily


cool story bro

_c-c-c-c-combo breaker  h34r:__ _

_(and still within the 3 word limit :3  disregard and continue, please)_


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2013)




----------



## bzImage (May 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> ASS N TITTIES


with titty sprinkles


----------

